# LR 3.2 with Enfuse



## Glenn NK (Oct 9, 2010)

I've installed the Enfuse plug-in in LR 3.2 with Plug-IN Manager - it's there with the others (Canon Tether Plug-in, Facebook, Flickr, etc)

Have installed the program (Enfuse) and all the parts seem to be there. When in LR I click on File/Plug-In Extras/Blend exposures using LR/Enfuse.

Have run several different images (taken on tripod so should match well), and it goes through the process in LR, "Aligning Images", Enfusing Images", (two DNG's from a 5DII and an older dual core are s - l - o - w).

Then about halfway through, the message appears, "Error running Enfuse" and the process bar stops.

The following is the error message:


The error occurred when trying to run this command:
"CownloadsLightroom 3LREnfuse.lrplugininenfuse_openmp.exe" -o "Ihotographs'_'8_15IMG_'261HDR.tif" --exposure-weight=1 --saturation-weight='.3'3 --contrast-weight=' --contrast-window-size=5 --depth=8 "Cocuments and SettingsOwnerLocal SettingsTempLREnfuse-6aligned_''''.tif" "Cocuments and SettingsOwnerLocal SettingsTempLREnfuse-6aligned_'''1.tif" 
LRLib_Trapper caught: ./LREnfuse.lua:728: &lt;AgErrorID&gt;canceled&lt;/AgErrorID&gt;

Is anyone familiar with this Enfuse program, or what can be going wrong?


----------



## Tim Armes (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Glenn,
Try using the single processor option.
Regards,
Tim


----------



## Glenn NK (Oct 9, 2010)

Tim:

Thank you very much - it worked fine.

Now I'm going to do this endlessly and get even with all the others that have been posting over-processed HDR/Tone Maps for the past years.  :icon_twisted: 



PS - how did you know?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 13, 2010)

[quote author=Glenn NK link=topic=11272.msg75786#msg75786 date=128664'253]
PS - how did you know?
[/quote]

Tim wrote it Glenn!


----------



## abthun (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,

I installed Enfuse, everything looked fine.
Now when I want to enfuse my three images I get an 
internal error:
Could not load script LREnfuse.lua

Any hints?

TIA,
Andi


----------



## abthun (Nov 25, 2010)

uuh, Jeez... I deleted theLREnfuse.Irplugin


----------



## Patrick52 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Yes ! the LRLib_Trapper caught: ./LREnfuse.lua:728: error...*

I have been getting this error a lot lately.....

I'm now trying it on a single CPU which I suspect that if it works will be slower....

The other issue that I have is that it keeps running out of memory (32bit version).  Any chance of getting a 64 bit version that can handle more images in a stack?


----------



## Patrick52 (Apr 10, 2011)

Well with a single thread I got the following error....
LRLib_Trapper caught: Win32 API error 206 ("The filename or extension is too long.

") when calling ShellExecuteExW from AgWorkspace.shellExecute


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Patrick, welcome to the forum!

Tim's far better qualified to answer than I am, but until he turns up, just a passing thought... what happens if you export to the root of a drive i.e. d:\photo1.jpg instead of a folder in a deeper structure?  There were some issues a long time ago with LR having to pass the whole filepath for each photo and a limit to the length of string Windows would pass.  It may not be related, but the filename too long and handling more images rang a bell.


----------



## Dren00 (Jun 24, 2011)

hello all, I've been using freeware for about two years and have been putting off professional software for a while. Although, I have been using the free trial version of Adobe lightroom. I just purchased it the other day. I'm having problems with HDR and light room. I have followed the steps to install the application and plug-in for HDR photos. the following were the steps that I followed.

1- *Download* and install the Enfuse application. You need to have the application installed for the plugin to work.
2- Download the Enfuse Lightroom plugin *HERE* (top right). It’s donationware. You can still use it without a donation but your images will be saved at 500px.
3- Unzip and put the LREnfuse.lrplugin folder in your desired location.

when I go into the configuration module in lightroom I am having a problem locating the enblend_and then the bin file. I cannot locate it! and it is driving me banana's!however, the weird thing is when I generate the photos I was able to get a preview that was foward to explorer. it's happening trouble finding its way back Lightroom and I am getting this error 
[h=2]LREnfuse.lua:728: error can someone please send me better directions that are more clear, or explain what I am doing wrong Help me I've been at this for two days trying to figure this out myself. The thing that bothers me is the fact that I know my way around the computer pretty well, but I cannot resolve this issue. Any help is greatly appreciated.               Dren00[/h][h=2][/h]


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi dren00, welcome to the forum!

I'm just bumping this thread for any Windows users to hopefully point you in the right direction.


----------



## MarekBiela (Jul 14, 2011)

I've used Photomatix until now, but I am new to Lightroom and would like to use Enfuse for my real estate photography work.
I am having a problem with getting it to work.
I get an error:
./LREnfuse.lua:728: 
<AgErrorID>canceled</AgErrorID>

I use iMac and have to say that I am new to iMac and Lightroom
Please help... .


----------



## tesla1234 (Sep 17, 2011)

MarekBiela said:


> I've used Photomatix until now, but I am new to Lightroom and would like to use Enfuse for my real estate photography work.
> I am having a problem with getting it to work.
> I get an error:
> ./LREnfuse.lua:728:
> ...



I got mine installed on mac's Lightroom 3 and donated funds to get the licensen key.

But, I am getting the exact same error.

Please help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi guys, welcome to the forum!

Are you both updated to the latest LR release (officially 3.4?)  Your best bet is probably to contact Tim, who wrote LR/Enfuse, and see if he knows how to solve it.  You'll find his details here: http://www.timothyarmes.com/en/contact.php


----------

